# Temperaturen auf einem separaten Display anzeigen ohne afterburner?



## Viking30k (12. Januar 2020)

Hallo suche eine Möglichkeit Temperaturen usw. Auf einem extra Monitor oder Display anzeigen lassen zu können ohne das der msi afterburner laufen muss 

Gibt es da was am besten wäre es wenn sich das beim Start automatisch geladen wird?

Möchte den afterburner nicht nutzen weil ich in letzter Zeit immer Probleme hatte mit manchen Games von bildflackern bis hin zum Absturz vom Spiel war alles dabei AC odyssey startet nicht mal mit dem afterburner im Hintergrund 

Und das bei 2 Systemen 

PS: wenn es wichtig ist ich habe auf meinem System eine aquasuite


----------



## gekipptes-Bit (12. Januar 2020)

LCD Thermometer digital -50deg bis +110deg Digitalthermometer Temperatur messer Neu  | eBay


----------



## Deep Thought (12. Januar 2020)

Ich nutze die Arx Control App auf dem Android Handy, zusammen mit der Logitech G Hub Software.
Damit kann ich auf dem Handy u.a die Temperatur und Auslastung von CPU & CPU sehen, sowie die RAM- und Grafikspeicherauslastung.

Ich weiß allerdings nicht, ob die Software auch ohne die Logitech "G" Hardware läuft, und ob das nicht zu viel "bloat" dafür für dich ist.

Logitech Arx Control - Apps on Google Play


----------



## Venom89 (12. Januar 2020)

Wie wäre es denn mit einem Vision von Aquacomputer?
Aqua Computer Webshop -


----------



## heamer_GER (13. Januar 2020)

Wenn die Aquasuite vorhanden ist, dann reicht ja ein normaler Monitor,
Also Einfach nen kleinen 7 oder 10 Zoll Display holen und als 2. Bildschirm anschließen.
dann halt in der AQ software anpassen wass dir alles angezeigt werden soll.


----------

